# Adult Game Development Community - NSFW



## pornthulhu (May 3, 2009)

Hellow peers!

Here's an idea I have in mind for some time now:

Starting an online forum-based community about *Adult Game Development*!

Gameplay + Fantasy + Cool Art + pr0n = Great Adult Entertainment!


It sounds simple but it's actually very hard to do.
Hence it would be cool to gather forces and start a place to hang out and talk about adult game development. This still is just an idea, but I think it has potential. Since I luv FA and upload most of my adult artwork here I thought I'd ask here first 

EXAMPLES: Imagine you're a flash-programmer and love doing a sexy yiff game but you're in need of an idea and gamedesign? Or a gamedesigner and storyteller in need of art? Or an artist in need of someone who can code a nice flash game to use your artwork? 
Wouldn't it be cool to have a place to get together?

Does anyone know if such a place alraedy exists? If yes, please tell here 

If not, here are my thoughts on how it could be done:

1. Get a forum at a forum hoster like http://www.forumer.com, but with "Adult / Obscene" material being allowed. It's essential to have a "stable" host that has been around for quite some time to make sure our community lasts.
The possibility to do offline-backups would be a plus. A big plus would also be if the forum has a possibility to get user-logins from other forums/sites, so most users don't have to create a new account and register.

2. Plan which forum sections will be there when the forum is started (not too many to focus users during the starting phase)

3. Design 1-2 mascots (something sexy) and a logo that will be used to promote the community and inside forum logos.

4. Start posting articles/help/links etc. "forum content" and getting more users involved so to speak 

So you might be asking how I got the idea?
Well since I am developing games and love adult artwork I guess there are others that love doing adult games as well.
Sadly I don't have much time for adult stuff right now. All I had time for was small and not too interactive flash game/anim called "thulhu labs". You can check it out here (Only used HF because the resolution is bigger *NSFW!*): http://www.hentai-foundry.com/pic-15952.html
And here's a recent anim I did (*NSFW!*): http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1854978/

But I have tons of ideas and some already working prototype-parts for games. And It's always best to team up 
The potential is huge, but it takes time and I don't think it's worth the effort if such a thing already exists.

Please vote and if you vote "content contributor ", please also make a short comment here so I know whom to contact in case this idea works out. Thanks!

What do you guys think? 

Cheers,
Thulhu


----------



## Endless Humiliation (May 3, 2009)

Pornthulhu


----------



## pornthulhu (May 3, 2009)

That's me, yes?


----------



## FurForCameron (May 3, 2009)

Sounds like a plan. 
I'd hang around, sounds fun.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 3, 2009)

Flash games don't really intrigue me, unless it's like Tetris or something. Plus, commonplace porn is terribly boring as well :/


----------



## pornthulhu (May 3, 2009)

Lastdirewolf, those flash games were examples because they're realistic to do in comparison to next-gen 3D MMORPGs with intelligent multi-threading storylines 
And small porn games are quite appealing to some 

But you're right, it's always good to have some background story for setting the stage. 

Besides it's about Adult Game Development, not just flash games, so do you have any ideas how an Adult Game would look and play like to be appealing to you? I'd love to hear about that


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 3, 2009)

I didn't even look at the examples, I was just commenting on flash games, which flash porn games are usually terrible too xD

Second Life has the basis to be a really good Adult Game, but the people who run it are typically retarded; so the game suffers greatly and loses all potential at being really good, or even great. 

Of course that might be extensive, but yeah, anything less then that is either probably an eyesore, or not very fun (or at least not fun for medium-to-longer periods of time).


----------



## Rat (May 3, 2009)

I will lend my paws for the cause! o3o


----------



## pheonix (May 3, 2009)

I'd like to help, I'm a decent writer so I could help with storylines, character bios, etc. I'd also help as a moderator if need be. Let me know if it works and how you need me to help.


----------



## LizardKing (May 3, 2009)

Needs more dragonsex


----------



## Liam (May 3, 2009)

I haven't seen any adult games that have both good porn and good gameplay.  It's either one or the other usually.


----------



## AlexX (May 3, 2009)

gulielmus said:


> I haven't seen any adult games that have both good porn and good gameplay.  It's either one or the other usually.


This, more or less.

The only possible exception that comes to mind is th Sonic the Pervert series over at Newgrounds, and even that I'm not completely sure about...


----------



## Ranotops1 (May 3, 2009)

Ide love to help! Ive knocked this idea around in my head a few times as well but i never got anywhere. Im  know flash basically and im a decent artist (i guess lol) and ide really enjoy to work on this with you. 

You can go to my FA http://www.furaffinity.net/user/glowingfrenulum/ to look at my arts, and if ya need to email me at all its planet.eater.001@gmail.com


----------



## Armaetus (May 4, 2009)

Flash movies and pictures are as far as my furry porn will go.

_*Votes no*_

I don't have much of a creative imagination to even help with this.


----------



## pornthulhu (May 4, 2009)

Lastdirewolf:
Yes, there is a lot of flash/game junk out there, but that's always the case! Just check youtube, your local book or video rental store etc. You have to break an egg to make an omelet 

Rat:
Thanks a lot!

pheonix:
Sounds very cool!

LizardKing:
Sure, go ahead and make a game for it 

gulielmus:
I agree, but that is because it takes a lot of time to do games, so you have to concentrate on something and put a focus on what the game essentially is: Storytelling/complex or Porn. Especially when it's a free game or you haven't done too many yet.

AlexX:
There are quite a few cool games around! It just depends on where you put the bar for "good quality". I love the work done by ZONE/ZONE-SAMA for Hentaikey! High quality stuff: *(NSFW!)* http://zone-sama.newgrounds.com/flash/
And there are also some cool furry games as well: 
*(NSFW!)*http://toonpimp.newgrounds.com/flash/
*(NSFW!)*http://gspervert.newgrounds.com/flash/ (he's also on FA!)
*(NSFW!)http://crowchild85.newgrounds.com/flash/ (he's also on FA!)

Ranotops1:
Cool, thanks, looking good! 

Glaice:
I guess I should have included a "not interested" as poll answer 
I thought those not interested wouldn't vote at all lol
A question though: Why just movies and pictures and no interactivity?

About the whole Porn vs. Story/Gameplay:
Let's put it that way: If I want a cool story I'd play an AAA Console/PC game and I don't really have to have porn in it. If I want porn I don't want to have to play gazillion hours to get to the porn. So it even makes sense the way it is.
Still, I'd love to see more quality art porn/erotic games (especially art) that aren't hentai games! 
Don't get me wrong, hentai is awesome but why aren't there more adult games from "western" countries? Like SCI-FI and Fantasy porn with furries or alien babes? There are some out there, but the amount dwindels in comparison to hentai games with real-world settings (conquer shy girl xyz in school xyz etc.).*


----------



## AlexX (May 4, 2009)

pornthulhu said:


> There are quite a few cool games around! It just depends on where you put the bar for "good quality".


I must have a pretty high bar then, because I'd hardly call the likes of High Tail Hall a game in any form or fashion.


----------



## Kajet (May 4, 2009)

I think one mandatory aspect of any porn game is the ability to play it with ONE HAND, possibly with no hands at times so you don't end up ruining your keyboard...


----------



## pornthulhu (May 4, 2009)

Kajet, true, true  lol


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 4, 2009)

pornthulhu said:


> Lastdirewolf:
> Yes, there is a lot of flash/game junk out there, but that's always the case! Just check youtube, your local book or video rental store etc. You have to break an egg to make an omelet



Most of the flash/game stuff is junk, and the majority of ones that aren't junk, or only mediocre, and not worth playing more than once or twice. I've yet to find an adult flash game that was at least mediocre that wasn't either an eyesore or boring/tedious as hell. 

Youtube, my book or video stores don't have flash video games; youtube doesn't have porn, and book/video stores only carry generic porn (snore), or basic softcore. 

Right now, it all sounds cheesy.

"Gameplay + Fantasy + Cool Art + pr0n = Great Adult Entertainment!" is your structure. 

No gameplay structure yet, _a lot_ of fantasy, no art, references to vanilla and softcore porn = Great Adult Entertainment?

Sorry man, sounds like another game to play once and pass to the archives.

I'd be willing to put up my ideas and writing/story telling once you get all the structure together, but right now, if it's just for softcore or vanilla porn, you won't need much help :/


----------



## pornthulhu (May 4, 2009)

Lastdirewolf,
I guess you just don't like any of the current adult/porn flash games 
But the question is still there if you have ideas how an Adult Game would look and play like to be appealing to you, please write about it.

The point for youtube was about the percentage of the "bottleneck"-part of the whole enterprise, that part which lowers the overall quality. Just wanted to point out that this isn't only the case with flash games.

It sounds cheesy, you got that right in the meaning of it's nothing special and over the top.

I don't get your remark "No gameplay structure yet" and "Sorry man, sounds like another game to play once and pass to the archives." since this isn't about a (single) game! 
It's about starting a place (community) where adult game developers can talk to each other, share ideas/art/code etc. and team up. So this would be a perfect opportunity for you to talk about how adult games should be like in your opinion. which lowers the overall quality. Just wanted to point out that this isn't only the case with flash games.

It sounds cheesy, you got that right in the meaning of "it's nothing special and over the top". Which is good, because then it might actually be possible to do! 

I don't get your remark "No gameplay structure yet" and "Sorry man, sounds like another game to play once and pass to the archives." since this isn't about a (single) game! 
It's about starting a place (community) where adult game developers can talk to each other, share ideas/art/code etc. and team up. So this would be a perfect opportunity for you to talk about how adult games should be like in your opinion.


----------



## pornthulhu (May 4, 2009)

Everyone, I have been doing more research and found (again) no adult game development community! A bummer. Is there really no one here who knows one? Care to start looking as well?

Apart from that here are some adult hosters that allow adult content (*NSFW!*):
http://www.yuku.com (not that sure, since I couldnt find any communities)
http://www.nobsxxxhost.com (has 2 banners  )
http://www.servik.com/ (has 2 banners  )


Links for research (*NSFW!*):
http://adultnet.org/hosting-free.html
http://www.adultmasters.org/
http://adultbizforum.com/forumdisplay.php?f=3

I have now installed a board at www.thelostporn.net, setting it up now. I'll keep you posted. Just testing around, I'm still checking if this all could work out  The more feedback and help I'll get the more likely this will work


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 4, 2009)

pornthulhu said:


> Lastdirewolf,
> I guess you just don't like any of the current adult/porn flash games
> But the question is still there if you have ideas how an Adult Game would look and play like to be appealing to you, please write about it.
> 
> ...



I already did mention it earlier, I'll quote it for you:



Lastdirewolf said:


> Second Life has the basis to be a really good Adult Game, but the people who run it are typically retarded; so the game suffers greatly and loses all potential at being really good, or even great.



Second Life, like I stated before, has all the great basics for a really good adult game, but is ruined by a group of people who are questionable in ideals and skill. 

Although I did make what I was talking about more about the games, rather then the dev's, but the games speak for the dev's themselves. If the game looks like crap, then it's the dev's fault. If the game is tedious, it's the dev's fault. If It's a good game, then it's the dev's fault.

Though I'm not sure how having standards lowers the quality of the game, because the quality of the games is already bad in general.  

If the dev's want advice, then don't copy everybody else, don't take short-cuts, and don't settle for less, just because it might be easier or faster to make. Don't only listen to fan-boys, and don't try to please everybody (this lowers quality significantly), don't worry a whole lot about offending people (also lowers quality), and take a step back, get some opinions from unpaid people - Your beta testers are just that, beta testers. Your bug team is just that. Your alpha team is just that, all these people typically have a skewed vision of the game. 

This encompasses almost all games made, because most of the problems that arise are from each game fall into one of these categories. 

Anywho, I would like to see the community, just because I want to see what these people are thinking when they put out this game or that xD


----------



## Jealousy (May 4, 2009)

Doesn't http://furryplay.com allow adult furry flash games? I think it's the biggest one to right now.


----------



## pornthulhu (May 5, 2009)

Lastdirewolf, thanks for the explanation. I think you're pretty demanding given the cost (free or just a few bucks) of adult games 
I think the blessing but also the curse with Second Life is, that users can design pretty much everything. So there's a lot of crap and only a few good things... like again with everything that has a "bottleneck".

Jealousy: Cool link I didn't know about it! No games though, just animation. At least fromw hat I saw.


----------



## Captain Howdy (May 5, 2009)

If the game isn't worth playing, then it isn't worth making. Freebie or not.

Though obviously this doesn't stop many games being made, but we see how those suffer.


----------



## Jealousy (May 5, 2009)

pornthulhu said:


> Lastdirewolf, thanks for the explanation. I think you're pretty demanding given the cost (free or just a few bucks) of adult games
> I think the blessing but also the curse with Second Life is, that users can design pretty much everything. So there's a lot of crap and only a few good things... like again with everything that has a "bottleneck".
> 
> Jealousy: Cool link I didn't know about it! No games though, just animation. At least fromw hat I saw.


I know it allows it, Eli assured me of this when I asked her about it. I believe their are a few on their; however I'm going to have to double-check.


----------



## DarkestSinn (May 5, 2009)

I think it sounds like you are well on your way, or at least know your general direction.  I'll be sure to keep an eye out!


-Your DarkestSinn<333


----------



## Zikare (Jan 13, 2013)

pornthulhu said:


> Everyone, I have been doing more research and found (again) no adult game development community! A bummer. Is there really no one here who knows one? Care to start looking as well?



There are the Legend of Krystal Forums.

 It began as a group of people working on a furry hentai game, but it's now home to all kinds of adult game developers using Flash, RPGMaker, Java and more. Most are hobbyists.


----------



## Judge Spear (Jan 13, 2013)

Zikare said:


> There are the Legend of Krystal Forums.
> 
> It began as a group of people working on a furry hentai game, but it's now home to all kinds of adult game developers using Flash, RPGMaker, Java and more. Most are hobbyists.



Wow. Why did I click that? I'm beyond hurt by what I saw.

EDIT: Oh my fuck! This thread is 4 years old!! How'd you excavate this fossil!?


----------

